# Toyota clutch/gearbox judder - any mechanics out there?



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

I own a 2004/5 Toyota Corolla Verso with the MMT (multimode auto/manual) gearbox. Essentially it's a robotised manual 'box with motors to change the gears and move the clutch in/out. There are sensors that are supposed to detect engine speed, gears etc all within intricate tolerances to enable the best gearchanges. It was programmed by someone from ELC. I think they took the 'Toy' part of Toyota a little too literally :lol:

OK, you can stop laughing now....

This MMT gearbox was quite well known for issues, including dropping out of gear just as you were pulling out of junctions with an HGV bearing down on you, or overtaking a Ferrari on the Nurburgring etc. The geabox in our car was replaced many moons ago under warranty by Toyota and has been fine ever since, so I think (hope) this is clutch-related and not a more expensive gearbx one, or possibly clutch actuator or sensor-related?

For a while now, the car judders slightly whilst pulling away from standstill and it judders slightly when changing down gears. It doesn't 'judder' the whole car - it's subtle, but it's quite notieable. Sometimes the car also 'lunges' into a higher ratio when changing up through the gears. It only seems to do this is full auto mode - my wife doesn't notice it so badly when she drives it in manual. Due to my disability, I cannot drive this car in manual mode, so I cannot compare directly.

The car needs to be serviced withing the next few weeks, but I'd like to get some ideas for what it could be, before I take it there and tell them I think the god awful clutch or gearbox are worrying me, as it could get expensive and if it's do-able, I'd be tempted to change the clutch myself and save a few [hundred] quid 

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

DMF could cause the juddering, assuming it has one!? - unfortunately a common weak point on lots of different brands/models.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like the clutch actuator unit to me. very problematic.

Could be the clutch is wearing and the unit isnt adjusting. May be worth having the clutch actuator reset so it re learns the position of the clutch to its self and try it. If not gearbox out and investigate. Then pants down. £££££


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> DMF could cause the juddering, assuming it has one!? - unfortunately a common weak point on lots of different brands/models.


Hmm, had wondered about he flywheel too. Yes, I believe it has a dual-mass one. :thumb:


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Steve said:


> Sounds like the clutch actuator unit to me. very problematic.
> 
> Could be the clutch is wearing and the unit isnt adjusting. May be worth having the clutch actuator reset so it re learns the position of the clutch to its self and try it. If not gearbox out and investigate. Then pants down. £££££


I'll ask the garage t do a re-teach of the unit, but it'll probably mean I'd need to take it to a Toyota franchise, who charge stupid amounts for servicing.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

they dont charge stupid amounts anymore, look at their fixed price servicing.

1 piece of advice the mmt gear box is crap, get a proper auto if you can. expensive when they go wrong, new clutch/pressure plate/release bearing and actuator. when the car goes to change gear come off the throttle as if you were driving a manual if you can the change will be smoother

Alex


----------

